# Fehlerhafte IPv6-Implementierungen ermöglichen Man-in-the-Middle-Angriffe



## Newsfeed (7 Oktober 2008)

Ein fehlerhaftes Verhalten beim Empfang von Neighbor Solicitation Requests im Rahmen des Neighbor-Discovery-Protokolls (NDP) führt zu einer Schwachstelle.

Weiterlesen...


----------

